# Looking for farm/land in Louisiana....



## mcdonovan (Mar 24, 2014)

Would love to find something in south Louisiana. Any advice, tips, offers? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Mallard Farm (Feb 17, 2013)

Very good choice. I grew up there in the south. Albany is a great place to live, raise a family. The school is divided into 3 areas all on a huge area. It offers a lot for children and I was very pleased with their education. Albany is a small town but is still country. It is located about 45 miles NW of New Orleans and same from Baton Rouge. There is a great hospital in Hammond (10 Miles) with excellent Doctors (I have worked with them) you are close to I-12, I-55, WalMart, Lowe's lots of shopping and dining. Yet you will fill like your in the country. Lots of land to choose from. If you have a generator then you will do fine during any storms that pass through. It is very reasonable to live there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone know of what prices are for land in the mentioned County?


----------



## Mallard Farm (Feb 17, 2013)

Louisiana has parishes not counties. Price in town 8000 for lot. Cheaper as you move away. There is a lot of wooded land that is cheaper, generally you can get city water or you can dig a well for water. Check realtor.com for a better idea. Houses anywhere from 100k and up. There are some very nice subdivisions there.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

What part of S. Louisiana are you interested in? Big difference around Interstate 10, as South is generally Catholic Cajun, and North of it is Baptist. Weather is different as well as South of I-10 is generally more prone to the Gulf and Hurricane effects. We are in SE La, and could answer some questions about that area.


----------



## mcdonovan (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi! Thanks for your responses! We are actually from waaay down south in Louisiana, on the coast actually. And that is why we are looking to move up north a little further. Would love to be around the LA/MS border, or even up into Mississippi, further away from the hurricanes. We'd like to find a house on about 100 acres so the kids can join us. Any leads would be so appreciated. Thanks so much!!


----------

